# Hk vp9



## GCBHM

Got the VP9 today. Going to clean it good in the morning and head to the range this weekend. It's a really nice piece.


----------



## SouthernBoy

Do a rolling log on your new pistol in this thread for us. Those are always interesting to read.


----------



## GCBHM

Will do...


----------



## GCBHM

Took the VP9 out today for the initial break in. I actually used a reloaded 124 grain FMJ purchased from the shelf of one of the local outdoor stores here which I have used before with no problems. I am happy to say that I has zero malfunctions in 200 rounds. I shot in varying frequencies from really slow to as fast as I could pull the trigger with a little offset going from slow to fast and fast to slow. I guess it is save to say I did everything I could think of to cause a malfunction except limp wristing. The pistol performed flawlessly. I was able to put up some good groups, although today really wasn't about accuracy as much as it was just putting rounds through the pistol. My next outing will incorporate accuracy at varying distances at the indoor range. Today I was outside as I also was zeroing a scope I just got for my AR. 

I am extremely pleased with this pistol thus far. The trigger beats the Glock factory trigger to death. This is definitely one trigger I would not modify at all. My only gripe with the gun so far is the magazine capacity. This pistols is almost exactly the same size as the Glock 17, and it only has a 15 round capacity. I have to say I find it a little hard to believe the engineers at HK thought that would not be a big issue, but come on guys...Glock, Sig, and M&P all have 17 round capacity in factory mags, and the HD has 19, so what gives? Seems to me if they are going to look to actually compete head to head, they'd at least make a magazine with no less than 17 round capacity. The recoil seems to be perhaps a little more than the Glock, but to be honest, I did not see much of a difference. I would compare it to the Glock and M&P since I have experience with those two pistols. I do not see it at a negative as I am able to shoot pretty good groups. At least as good as the Glock. 

Outside that, I think this pistol is top shelf. Not ready to pull my Glock 19 Gen4, but I certainly would not hesitate to carry this pistol for EDC. More to come.


----------



## VAMarine

The lesser capacity is one of the reason the HK mags works so well. More room for everything to work as opposed as trying to cram every last round in there.


----------



## GCBHM

That might be a valid reason if all the other pistols didn't work so well. I can't vouch for the XD or P320, but I have never had an issue with the Glock or M&P, and even the Mec-Gar magazines I have for the P226 (that hold 18 rounds) have never given me any issues. Surely HK could do the same.

Don't get me wrong. I love this pistol. It was just the only thing I could find as a "negative" for an objective review. LOL


----------



## GCBHM

I will also say this. I have already gotten accustomed to the paddle mag release on the HK. It's quick, smooth and easy, and it sort of provides for a smooth slide release as well, both of which are ambidextrous. That is a big plus!


----------



## tps3443

I hope your enjoying it! Was it you that bought my gun that was on hold?:mrgreen: 

Is that not the best striker fired trigger or what?! There is minimal take up. And minimal creep, and then boom! The paddle mag release is a awesome idea to. It blends in with the ergonomics, and can be used with index finger, or a thumb. I think this VP9 is a well thought out design.

Im jealous about the trigger. When I pulled the VP9 trigger it screamed "Quality"

Post up some pics! 

Im planning on getting a VP9 in a few weeks. Still very much enjoying my FNS40. How many rounds need to be fired for a average trigger to soften up?


----------



## GCBHM

I doubt I bought yours!  I'm in Alabama, and actually had to wait for mine to come in. It is equipped with factory night sights and came with three mags. 

I love this pistol! It truly is a well made, quality offering from HK. I will post some pics soon. I can't get over how good it feels and how accurate it is. And it isn't hard at all to carry EDC. I carry appendix at the 12-1 position, and it carries as easily as my Glock 19. I am sure you will like the VP9!


----------



## GCBHM

Range report: I conducted my second comparison of the HK VP9 to my Glock 19 today. Both are factory models with no modifications. 

The first range trip consisted of a simple shooting of the two side by side with no real comparison of how I actually shot with them. I just wanted to determine which one felt better. Both shoot easy. The ergonomics are of the VP9 are superior to the Glock. Also, the VP9 trigger is far superior to the Glock. Recoil is very comparable btwn the two with neither one really taking an edge over the other by my estimation. To be honest, I was not able to tell a difference btwn the two on recoil. Overall, I will have to give the nod to the HK based on the ergonomics and trigger. WRT EDC, I have carried the VP9 for the last couple weeks to get a good feel for how it is, and I have to say it is very easy to carry. I have been carrying at the 12 to 1 position, and there is hardly a noticeable difference btwn the VP9 and my G19. 

Today, I compared the two for accuracy. There is no doubt to me that the VP9 feels better to shoot. I was a little more accurate with the VP9 at 25 yards, but as I closed the distance (25, 15, 10, 7, 5) the so did the gap btwn the two. I shot in varying speeds from slow to as fast as I could pull the trigger in 2-3 round bursts as I closed the distances, and both pistols performed flawlessly, but I was slightly more accurate with the VP9. Now, that could be due to the trigger being better, and the ergonomics feeling better to me, but I was slight more accurate with the VP9. I don't think it can be attributed much to the fact that the VP9 is .5" longer b/c I am really no more accurate with the Glock 17 to the Glock 19. Suffice it to say I am torn, but I have to give a slight edge to the VP9 at this point. 

Now, I have done no torture testing, and I probably won't For what I need, either will do nicely, but if you're looking for a very nice pistol for EDC or duty, and you want a striker fire (but don't want a Glock), you might want to have a look at the VP9. It truly is a really nice weapon.


----------



## GCBHM

Follow Up Range Report. I went back to the range yesterday to compare the two side by side again. This time, at the 25 yard distance, I was much more accurate with the VP9. I was attempting to shoot the two pistols precisely the same, and with the VP9 I put all but 1 of 10 shots inside the 1' circle. The lone stray was just above, about an inch.

With the Glock, my first shot was straight through the heart, but all other rounds landed low to the left. They were in a pretty good group actually, but still outside the circle. As I brought the tarket in, I seemed to be able to shoot comparably with both pistols, although I was slightly tighter with the VP9. I wonder if modifying the Glock trigger would assist in tightening the groups up some, but let there be no doubt I shoot better with the HK VP9 with factory to factory compared pistols. This sort of hurts my feelings a little bit b/c I do love the Glock 19. I should probably note that I am not shooting slowly. I will get 10 rounds off within 10-15 seconds at 25 yards. I'm sure if I took more time to aim more carefully, I could probably get better groups. 

My next range session will compare the Glock 17 to the HK VP9 as these two pistols are exactly the same size all things considered. The slide of the Glock is slightly more narrow, but when you measure frame to frame, they are the same width. Length, height, barrel length and sight radius are pretty much the same. More to come!


----------

